# Barkley's Memorial Shadow Box



## AmberSunrise

That is truly beautiful.


----------



## coppers-mom

Barkley must be smiling. I sure am, but yep one little tear fell.

He sure was a lovely curly boy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

It's beautiful, I know it means a lot to you and will always make you think of many wonderful memories of Barkley. 

I think putting it in your study would be great especially since Barkley liked to hang out there with you.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Barkley must be smiling. I sure am, but yep one little tear fell.
> 
> He sure was a lovely curly boy.


I started tearing up in the store as we were working on the engraved tag and the main framer/designer helping me looked up and said, did he die? She got tears in her eyes too. Then, as they were showing it to me today, another framer came up and said, is that one of your previous dogs? I said yes, and she said she wanted to do almost the same thing for one of hers. Anyway, it was bittersweet. 

They have another 75% off sale this week so I decided to take Toby's adoption collar, rescue tag, favorite photo and a sentimental piece of his handwork in for framing into a shadowbox--the cellphone Toby chewed up when he was about 15 months old. I decided to do it now, instead of when he's gone, because I want to look at him and laugh while he's still with me.


----------



## Laurie

That's beautiful!! I want to do something similar for Phoenix who passed away in 2009 and eventually Reno (but not for awhile yet)!


----------



## desilu

What a beautiful remembrance for a very special pet.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Even our plumber, who was here 6 hours today, thought it was lovely. I went and got it while he was working.


----------



## Karen519

*Dallas Gold*

Dallas Gold

I am sure BARKLEY is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!!
The shadow box is a truly beautiful remembrance!!
My Smooch had a collar that color!


----------



## Dallas Gold

Karen519 said:


> Dallas Gold
> 
> I am sure BARKLEY is smiling down from the Rainbow Bridge!!
> The shadow box is a truly beautiful remembrance!!
> My Smooch had a collar that color!


Karen, the Arizona Golden Rescue group (AZGRC) had something in their newsletter once that really struck a cord with me--the group's president felt all dogs coming into the program should wear purple, because it signifies royalty. I think that is true. Barkley wore purple well. I've decided when Future Puppy comes into our home, he will wear purple, as a sign of his royalty, and as a tribute to Barkley, who certainly will have a hand in selecting him for us.


----------



## BayBeams

Love it! You are braver than I am. I have pictures of my Beau that I love to look at but I can't bring myself to even look at his collar. 
This a simple yet beautiful tribute.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## brens29

What a nice tribute...


----------



## kwhit

I really love that. It's beautiful.

I have Savanah's collar hanging in my car. She always loved to go for car rides...


----------



## HolDaisy

Barkley's memorial box is such a beautiful tribute to him, I just love it. Would definitely like to do something like that for Daisy.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Very nice, Anne. Love it!


----------



## ggdenny

That is so nice and so beautiful. It put a huge smile on my face.


----------



## Sally's Mom

Beautifully done. Great memories.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Anne, I can see much better on that picture. It's beautful!!!! It's a perfect tribute to your Barkley. And Maggie says purple is the perfect color for goldens!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That is beautiful, love the color and settings, and how he loved the name you chose for him. Hope in time will do something for my boy like you did for your Barkley.


----------



## Hunter'sMom

That is beautiful. What a touching, lasting tribute! And such a great idea, I hope you don't mind if I copy the idea when I am ready to make a box for Hunter (I am tearing up thinking about it already)!


----------



## KiwiD

What a beautiful keepsake of your boy and something you will always treasure


----------



## jealous1

That is so beautiful! I would love to do something similar for the ones that I have lost as I have all of their tags but only one had that he loved dearly--Beau and his ball. He had it with him when he crossed over and we had it cremated with him. I now have three more extreme ball lovers so will have to remember that.

When my very first dog passed (a sheltie mix), I cross-stitched the poem, "Best place to Bury a Dog" and had it framed with Nikki's picture at the bottom at Michael's. When I went to pick it up, I broke down crying and the girl behind the counter asked me how I was ever going to hang it if I cried every time I looked at it. The picture has been with me through four moves and now has a place of honor in our bedroom.


----------



## PrincessDi

Barkley's shadow box is beautiful. It's so touching the objects that you picked and the reasons you chose them. I know that Barkley very much approves!


----------



## Lucky Penny

This is just beautiful. What a great idea for such a special friend. Brings tears to my eyes....


----------



## Dallas Gold

Hunter'sMom said:


> That is beautiful. What a touching, lasting tribute! And such a great idea, I hope you don't mind if I copy the idea when I am ready to make a box for Hunter (I am tearing up thinking about it already)!


I would be honored if you borrowed the design. I literally walked into Michaels with the 3 items and told them what I wanted and asked them to help me design something. 3 of the framer/designers came out to help me and it took us 90 minutes trying to figure out a good layout, and how to use the 3 mats to create the best look. I'm doing Toby's now, while he is still with us, because I want to make sure his collar doesn't degrade anymore with use. All his tags, except his rescue ID tag, will be put on another collar. I'd love to do another one for our first Golden, but I can't find the orange squeaky ball that we gave him in the shelter the day we brought him home. He squeaked that thing like crazy as he pranced out the doors of the shelter and never destroyed it--he died at 13 1/2 and it was always "his baby". I put it away to keep it from Toby, who destroys everything, and now I can't find the safe place. If I don't find it in a few more months I may just use his favorite bandana, in addition to his collar/tags, photo that was enlarged and used in area Borders bookstores for a while in the pet section, and his shelter receipt--we paid $3 for him--best investment ever!


----------



## Dallas Gold

jealous1 said:


> That is so beautiful! I would love to do something similar for the ones that I have lost as I have all of their tags but only one had that he loved dearly--Beau and his ball. He had it with him when he crossed over and we had it cremated with him. I now have three more extreme ball lovers so will have to remember that.
> 
> When my very first dog passed (a sheltie mix), I cross-stitched the poem, "Best place to Bury a Dog" and had it framed with Nikki's picture at the bottom at Michael's. When I went to pick it up, I broke down crying and the girl behind the counter asked me how I was ever going to hang it if I cried every time I looked at it. The picture has been with me through four moves and now has a place of honor in our bedroom.


A friend drew beautiful pencil drawings of my Barkley and Toby--I cried when I saw both of them--and Toby is still here with me! I see them every day and now I smile when I pass by Barkley's.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Very tastefully done and the picture you chose is just perfect. :yes:


----------



## cubbysan

I did not realize that Michael's helps you design things like that.

The box came out really nice and something you will treasure forever.


----------



## Buddysmyheart

I love Barkley's shadow box! What a beautiful and tender tribute. Love his picture!


----------



## vcm5

This is just so beautiful, it makes me tear up!


----------



## Phillyfisher

Awesome Anne! Made me smile. I love that you did Toby's now. We don't have a lot of art around the house, but we do have a lot of pictures of the boys, Tucker and Tess. I do look at those pictures of Tucker and look at him and laugh.


----------



## Ivyacres

The shadow box is beautiful. I had to wait over a year before I could bring myself to do one of our Holly. Lots of tears doing it but well worth it.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ivyacres said:


> The shadow box is beautiful. I had to wait over a year before I could bring myself to do one of our Holly. Lots of tears doing it but well worth it.


Would you mind posting a photo when you have a chance? It might inspire someone else!


----------



## Belle's Mom

That turned out beautifully....I had no idea Michaels assisted with that also....too cool.


----------



## hubbub

It's just lovely - a wonderful tribute to Barkley. I hope it brings a smile to your face each time you glimpse it


----------



## goldensmum

That is truly beautiful and a fitting tribute to your special boy


----------



## Ivyacres

Dallas Gold said:


> Would you mind posting a photo when you have a chance? It might inspire someone else!


Holly was a Christmas shelter dog and we loved her for eight years. In Sept. 2010, the vet confirmed our fears...the two tiny lumps in her throat were cancer. She didn't respond well to treatment and we let her cross the bridge three weeks after the diagnoses. We brought her home and buried her in a spot she had picked the day before.
This past Christmas, during a quiet moment, I gave my hubby this shadow box. We have it in the kitchen so we can see and remember 'our silly orange dog' often. The card from the vet says it best, 
_'In our lives a short time ~ Yet they touch our hearts forever.'_


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ivyacres said:


> Holly was a Christmas shelter dog and we loved her for eight years. In Sept. 2010, the vet confirmed our fears...the two tiny lumps in her throat were cancer. She didn't respond well to treatment and we let her cross the bridge three weeks after the diagnoses. We brought her home and buried her in a spot she had picked the day before.
> This past Christmas, during a quiet moment, I gave my hubby this shadow box. We have it in the kitchen so we can see and remember 'our silly orange dog' often. The card from the vet says it best,
> _'In our lives a short time ~ Yet they touch our hearts forever.'_


Your shadow box is beautiful. Thank you so much for sharing with us!


----------



## Ivyacres

Thank you Anne. It's nice to come here and share with friends. Too many of us have felt the pain of losing a furry family member but the love they give us is worth every tear.

Debbie


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm sorry that it took me a couple of days to get up the courage to open this thread. Your box is beautiful. These boxes are beautiful rememberances.

I knew I would cry...and I did. :smooch:


----------



## Claire's Friend

I finally got brave enough to look at this. It's just perfect and of course made me cry. How lucky he was to be loved by you. Purple was JOY's color too.


----------

